# [EVDL] Prius 7.2v NiMH modules.



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Insight packs from my reading are 144V packs made from 9AH NiMH D Cells.
The major leap the prius batteries have over the insight ones is
lifespan. This is parially due to toyota using a smaller % dod and
their batteries being better constructed. The prius packs have ports
that are used to monitor pressure. However the prius pack is like 6AH
if you believe wikipedia.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prius

On Wed, Dec 31, 2008 at 3:54 PM, Lawrence Rhodes


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> > It seems the 2nd gen Prius batteries are reliable. Made by Panasonic. Seems there are enough wrecked Prius that the price is reasonable. They seem to be easily arranged. I had some in my hand but couldn't get any ah ratings. Might be a source of batteries. Also some are trying to reconfigure the Insight pack to take them. Seems the Insight packs aren't that great. Lawrence Rhodes.........
> > _______________________________________________
> > General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The information on this site says that they are 6.5 ah
http://www.toyotapriusbattery.com/

There is also some good information on this site about how to assemble the
modules.
http://hybridinterfaces.ca/assemblies.html

If you decide to build one of these, make sure you keep us posted on how it
works out. I would love to have something better than golf cart batteries.


Later,
KJD

http://www.evalbum.com/2058 




> Lawrence Rhodes wrote:
> >
> > It seems the 2nd gen Prius batteries are reliable. Made by Panasonic.
> > Seems there are enough wrecked Prius that the price is reasonable. They
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Oops you got it write. The first gen ones were only 6AH the later
packs the prius was 6.5AH. At that low a current rating I would
imagine the extra half amphour makes a big difference.



> Kyle Dansie <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > The information on this site says that they are 6.5 ah
> > http://www.toyotapriusbattery.com/
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes you are correct the difference from 6 AH to 6.5 is trivial. 

The more important point that comes to mind is that you would need about 10
of these Prius batteries to give you enough power to make a full BEV with
reasonable range. 

The next problem to overcome is how to charge them safely and give them a
long life.

KJD 

http://www.evalbum.com/2058 




> evan foss wrote:
> >
> > Oops you got it write. The first gen ones were only 6AH the later
> > packs the prius was 6.5AH. At that low a current rating I would
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Kyle Dansie <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > Yes you are correct the difference from 6 AH to 6.5 is trivial.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

10 is only 640 pounds. I bet you could get them used for 50 bucks each.=
That's 201 volts at 65ah. Not bad for the weight. Might make a ni=
ce little dragster. Certainly Blue Meanie might benefit from such a pack=
. Lawrence Rhodes.
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

No way you can buy at $50 because Toyota guarantees a $200 bounty
for each Prius pack returned and I typically have seen packs go
for $400 - $500 on Ebay. So count on $5000 for a 65Ah pack.

Also make sure that you retain the pressure plates and keep
the modules under pressure while charging.
Others have tried and they *do* burst open when charged to 100%
because the plastic case of the modules is not designed to take
the pressure of the gassing, they need the "book-ends" and the
bolts between them to contain the pressure. Just a FYI.

There are a couple EVs which (used to) run with Prius packs,
so the charging was sorted out and as I recall the major issue
is the generated heat - forget to cool them with forced air
and they melt during an overcharge...

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Director HW & Systems Architecture Group
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 XoIP: +31877841130

Please consider the environment before printing this e-mail.
-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behal=
f Of Lawrence Rhodes
Sent: Friday, January 02, 2009 3:39 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Prius 7.2v NiMH modules.

10 is only 640 pounds. I bet you could get them used for 50 bucks each.=
That's 201 volts at 65ah. Not bad for the weight. Might make a ni=
ce little dragster. Certainly Blue Meanie might benefit from such a pack=
. Lawrence Rhodes.
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/ Usage guidelines: http://evdl.o=
rg/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

